# My Internet DSL Keeps disconnecting! Possible DNS Server error



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone. Unfortunately I could not manage to say hello earlier as I'm in a rush to fix my Modem i.e internet Connection: IF anyone here knows how to fix the problem please let me know.

WARNING!: This is a major long post so i'd appreciate if you could read through it carefully, if you will.

A few days Ago we finally got our 24Mbps DSL package and so far it keeps disconnecting every 30 mins (sometimes more, sometimes less). The thing is I'm living in some village in Ukraine so there's only one ISP I can choose from and the phone lines here are a piece of crap (I can hear the static, but I can't do anything about it.) Calling the phone company is out of the question as no one here would even think about improving our phone lines (trust me, this place is FAIL). Also, My ISP is bsing me into believing that I'll get 24mbits on some crappy copper wired phone line that makes noise every time you try to use the phone. I'm just going to give you all the information I can and I would like nothing more than to just fix this problem already. BTW, I'm using a 5 port switch to connect 2 computers to the internet through some so-so modem. The ethernet cables are not cat5 quality either and the phone cable is just some average RJ11 type deal. Now I know the true meaning behind "up to 24mbps downstream and 3 mbps upstream!" which is actually means "10.5mbps down and 0.3mbps up (at max)". Yes, I live more than 2km from the providers. The 5 port switch is a Canyon Model: CNP-D05P. The Modem is Zyxel P660RT2 EE, it's an ADSL+2. anyway ima ipconfig my stats and just throw anything I can at you guys (This one is from the Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit OS) Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 44:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #37
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 47:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #40
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 46:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #39
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 50:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #43
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 48:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #41
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 49:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #42
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 54:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #47
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 56:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #49
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 52:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 53:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #46
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 57:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #50
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 55:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #48
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 59:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #52
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 61:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #54
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 58:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #51
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 67:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #60
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 60:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #53
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 76:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #69
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 62:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #55
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 63:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #56
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 64:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #57
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 65:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #58
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 66:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #59
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 70:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #63
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 69:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #62
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 71:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #64
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 73:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #66
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 72:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #65
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 74:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #67
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 75:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #68
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5DB7C29F-02B5-435D-B7B0-850B5E6C86AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 77:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #70
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Подключение по локальной сети* 78:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4 #71
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\User>^A
Pardon the russian words (it says on all of them tunnel adapter connected to local line or server) it was a Russian Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit version, so I downloaded the English Language package instead. Here's my adapter settings: Ipv4 I'm using everything on automatic settings except for preferred DNS setting which is 192.168.1.1 , IPv6 has everything set to autodetect. When I use network diagnostics it tells me "The DNS server is not responding". I tried messing with regedit HKlocalmachine, but I can't seem to find anything that helps. I guess I should post my system information:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	USER-ПК
System Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
System Model	Dell XPS420
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz, 2660 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Dell Inc. A06, 6/23/2008
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	Russia
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.1.7600.16385"
User Name	User-ПК\User
Time Zone	FLE Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	2.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	2.00 GB
Available Physical Memory	825 MB
Total Virtual Memory	4.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.99 GB
Page File Space	2.00 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

MODEM: Name	Conexant D850 56K V.90 DFVc Modem
Description	Conexant D850 56K V.90 DFVc Modem
Device ID	PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200F14F1&REV_00\4&1CF725D4&0&28F0
Device Type	Internal Modem
Attached To	COM3
Answer Mode	Not Available
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200F14F1&REV_00\4&1CF725D4&0&28F0
Provider Name	Microsoft
Modem INF Path	mdmcxpv3.inf
Modem INF Section	ModemRSLDell
Blind Off	X4
Blind On	X3
Compression Off	+DS=0;
Compression On	+DS=3;
Error Control Forced	+ES=3,2,4;
Error Control Off	+ES=1,0,1;
Error Control On	+ES=3,0,2;
Flow Control Hard	+IFC=2,2;
Flow Control Off	+IFC=0,0;
Flow Control Soft	+IFC=1,1;
DCB	&#x001c;
Default	<
Inactivity Timeout	0
Modulation Bell	Not Available
Modulation CCITT	Not Available
Prefix	AT
Pulse	P
Reset	ATZ<cr>
Responses Key Name	Conexant D850 56K V.90 DFVc Modem::Conexant::Microsoft
Speaker Mode Dial	M1
Speaker Mode Off	M0
Speaker Mode On	M2
Speaker Mode Setup	M3
Speaker Volume High	L3
Speaker Volume Low	L1
Speaker Volume Med	L2
String Format	Not Available
Terminator	<cr>
Tone	T
Memory Address	0xF9DF0000-0xF9DFFFFF
I/O Port	0x0000CCF8-0x0000CCFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys (6.1.7600.16385, 31.00 KB (31,744 bytes), 7/14/2009 2:55 AM)

Name	ZTE Proprietary USB Modem
Description	ZTE Proprietary USB Modem
Device ID	Modem0
Device Type	External Modem
Attached To	COM6
Answer Mode	Not Available
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Provider Name	ZTE Corporation
Modem INF Path	oem3.inf
Modem INF Section	Modem6k
Blind Off	Not Available
Blind On	Not Available
Compression Off	Not Available
Compression On	Not Available
Error Control Forced	Not Available
Error Control Off	Not Available
Error Control On	Not Available
Flow Control Hard	Not Available
Flow Control Off	Not Available
Flow Control Soft	Not Available
DCB	&#x001c;
Default	<
Inactivity Timeout	0
Modulation Bell	Not Available
Modulation CCITT	Not Available
Prefix	AT
Pulse	P
Reset	AT&F<cr>
Responses Key Name	ZTE Proprietary USB Modem::ZTE Corporation::ZTE Corporation
Speaker Mode Dial	Not Available
Speaker Mode Off	Not Available
Speaker Mode On	Not Available
Speaker Mode Setup	Not Available
Speaker Volume High	Not Available
Speaker Volume Low	Not Available
Speaker Volume Med	Not Available
String Format	Not Available
Terminator	<cr>
Tone	T

NETWORK; ADAPTER 
Name	[00000000] WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	2/26/2011 11:42 AM
Index	0
Service Name	RasSstp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rassstp.sys (6.1.7600.16385, 73.50 KB (75,264 bytes), 7/14/2009 2:54 AM)

Name	[00000001] WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_AGILEVPNMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	2/26/2011 11:42 AM
Index	1
Service Name	RasAgileVpn
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\agilevpn.sys (6.1.7600.16385, 48.00 KB (49,152 bytes), 7/14/2009 2:55 AM)

Name	[00000002] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
NOTE: Firewall is off on both Computers. Using DSL filter (standard) to connect to jack. Even when I'm not using Vuze for downloads the internet still disconnects the same exact way. I notice something like a pattern, at night from 8pm to 10+ it doesn't disconnect similar to mornings, it disconnects the most between 5 pm and 8pm. I have a feeling that 1 of the PC's has an incorrect Network Setting which causes the internet to disconnect frequently. Or it's probably due to the noise I hear when I use the phone (with the Modem off). The telephone is currently disconnected from the wall jack. I dunno i tiried pinging the IP address but it doesn't have any packet losses or anything, which confuses me.

Now it's time for the other computer system information:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	B09FAAEE4AA34D4
System Manufacturer	HP Pavilion 061
System Model	EX402AA-ABA A1445N
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 4 GenuineIntel ~2800 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 3.19, 12/08/06
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name	B09FAAEE4AA34D4\Administrator
Time Zone	FLE Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	261.01 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	2.40 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

COMPONENTS; MODEM

Name	Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem
Description	Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem
Device ID	PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0620&SUBSYS_062011C1&REV_00\4&1AF1648C&0&20F0
Device Type	Internal Modem
Attached To	COM3
Answer Mode	Not Available
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0620&SUBSYS_062011C1&REV_00\4&1AF1648C&0&20F0
Provider Name	Agere
Modem INF Path	oem11.inf
Modem INF Section	PINBALL_Modem
Blind Off	X4
Blind On	X3
Compression Off	%C0
Compression On	%C1
Error Control Forced	\N4
Error Control Off	\N1
Error Control On	\N3
Flow Control Hard	&K3
Flow Control Off	&K0
Flow Control Soft	&K4
DCB	&#x001c;
Default	<
Inactivity Timeout	0
Modulation Bell	B1B16B2
Modulation CCITT	B0B15B2
Prefix	AT
Pulse	P
Reset	AT&F<cr>
Responses Key Name	Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem::Agere::Agere
Speaker Mode Dial	M1
Speaker Mode Off	M0
Speaker Mode On	M2
Speaker Mode Setup	M3
Speaker Volume High	L3
Speaker Volume Low	L0
Speaker Volume Med	L2
String Format	Not Available
Terminator	<cr>
Tone	T
I/O Port	0x0000EC00-0x0000ECFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16

Name	ZTE Proprietary USB Modem
Description	ZTE Proprietary USB Modem
Device ID	Modem0
Device Type	External Modem
Attached To	COM6
Answer Mode	Not Available
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Provider Name	ZTE Corporation
Modem INF Path	oem14.inf
Modem INF Section	Modem6k
Blind Off	Not Available
Blind On	Not Available
Compression Off	Not Available
Compression On	Not Available
Error Control Forced	Not Available
Error Control Off	Not Available
Error Control On	Not Available
Flow Control Hard	Not Available
Flow Control Off	Not Available
Flow Control Soft	Not Available
DCB	&#x001c;
Default	<
Inactivity Timeout	0
Modulation Bell	Not Available
Modulation CCITT	Not Available
Prefix	AT
Pulse	P
Reset	AT&F<cr>
Responses Key Name	ZTE Proprietary USB Modem::ZTE Corporation::ZTE Corporation
Speaker Mode Dial	Not Available
Speaker Mode Off	Not Available
Speaker Mode On	Not Available
Speaker Mode Setup	Not Available
Speaker Volume High	Not Available
Speaker Volume Low	Not Available
Speaker Volume Med	Not Available
String Format	Not Available
Terminator	<cr>
Tone	T

NETWORK; ADAPTER

Name	[00000001] Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&SUBSYS_2A2B103C&REV_01\4&1AF1648C&0&40F0
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	1
Service Name	E100B
IP Address	192.168.1.2
IP Subnet	255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway	192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:17:31:25:2B:84
Memory Address	0xFDEFE000-0xFDEFEFFF
I/O Port	0x0000EE00-0x0000EE3F
IRQ Channel	IRQ 20
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\e100b325.sys (8.0.15.0 built by: WinDDK, 152.00 KB (155,648 bytes), 07/15/09 11:00 AM)

Name	[00000002] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\A4309811D800
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	2
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	C2:0B8:89:A3:A2
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 04/14/08 3:21 AM)

Name	[00000003] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	3
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000004] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	4
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:17:31:25:2B:84
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	5
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000006] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	6
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000007] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	7
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000008] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	8
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000009] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	9
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 89.38 KB (91,520 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000010] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	10
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	0C:63:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 04/14/08 3:00 PM)

Name	[00000011] Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	02/26/11 9:24 PM
Index	11
Service Name	NdisIP
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

When I Ipconfig the system this is what it shows:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : b09faaee4aa34d4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-25-2B-84
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>^A

In the Network connections Local Area Connection 2 the TCP Ip Properties are as follows, (Manual settings) IP Address 192.168.1.2 , 
subnet mask 255.255.255.0 default gateway 192.168.1.1 Preferred DNS Server 192.168.1.1

In the 1394 Connection the TCP IP Properties are all set to automatic

Finally here are the Zyxel Modem Specs themselves:

Host Name:	P660RT2
Model Number: P660RT2
MAC Address:	00:02:cf:d3:ea:d1
ZyNOS Firmware Version: V3.40(AXN.1) | 07/24/2007
DSL Firmware Version:	DMT FwVer: 3.7.9.8_A_TC, HwVer: T14F7_3.0
WAN Information 
- DSL Mode: Error
- IP Address: 0.0.0.0
- IP Subnet Mask:	0.0.0.0
- Default Gateway:	N/A
- VPI/VCI:	1/32
LAN Information 
- IP Address:	192.168.1.1
- IP Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.0
- DHCP:	Server

Sometimes it shows this:

Host Name:	P660RT2
Model Number: P660RT2
MAC Address:	00:02:cf:d3:ea:d1
ZyNOS Firmware Version: V3.40(AXN.1) | 07/24/2007
DSL Firmware Version:	DMT FwVer: 3.7.9.8_A_TC, HwVer: T14F7_3.0
WAN Information 
- DSL Mode: ADSL2+ Mode
- IP Address: 0.0.0.0
- IP Subnet Mask:	0.0.0.0
- Default Gateway:	N/A
- VPI/VCI:	1/32
LAN Information 
- IP Address:	192.168.1.1
- IP Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.0
- DHCP:	Server


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

EDIT: Forgot to mention that our ISP is http://en.ukrtelecom.ua/

If posting sites is not allowed then I apologize.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As this happens frequesntly - connect one PC up to the modem directly 
post back an ipconfig /all - (we did not get the full details before, so my method should fix that ) Also post back all the PING tests 
DO That when its working and then repeat all the test when it fails 
I would expect you to use auto for IP - above you had a fixed IP

whats the make and model of the modem ?

once it disconnects in the above configuration , then try a fixed DNS - use google open DNS 
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
there is also a configuration link explaining how to setup

My brother had an issue on th eline with noise and static in UK - after months of complaining, eventually the village all called BT , turned out ot be a tree rubbing on the line


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I will be posting what I can get shortly. The thing is in this village the houses are old and have separate lines for radio and phone. This phone line was installed less than a month ago, it's on a completely separate pole.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

This shows up when it's working:

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 44:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #37
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 47:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #40
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 46:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #39
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 50:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #43
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 48:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #41
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 49:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #42
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 54:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #47
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 56:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #49
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 52:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 53:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #46
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 57:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #50
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 55:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #48
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 59:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #52
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 61:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #54
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 58:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #51
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 67:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #60
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 60:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #53
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 76:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #69
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 62:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #55
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 63:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #56
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 64:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #57
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 65:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #58
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 66:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #59
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 70:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #63
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 69:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #62
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 71:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #64
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 73:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #66
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 72:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #65
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 74:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #67
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 75:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #68
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5DB7C29F-02B5-435D-B7B0-850B5E6C86AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft ISATAP #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 77:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #70
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1083;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;* 78:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : &#1040;&#1076;&#1072;&#1087;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088; Microsoft 6to4 #71
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\User>


The modem is Zyxel P660RT2 EE model number: 401494
I believe that i posted the modem somewhere above?

I can't seem to post my ping results are screenshots allowed?


This is for the windows 7.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\User>ping 178.95.237.103

Pinging 178.95.237.103 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.95.237.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 178.95.237.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 178.95.237.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 178.95.237.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 178.95.237.103:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\User>

Second IP is from My own computer

Strange, it's not disconnecting when only 1 computer is being used.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes screen shots are allowed - but you should be able to copy and paste here 
also the full ipconfig /all is missing the top section - we only need to see upto the first tunnel adapter 0 if you could repost that info

is this the modem 
http://www.zyxel.co.uk/web/product_...yGroupNo=C8A3A230-907F-4CA8-9C3B-3A84F5A06405 
if so its a router


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

BTW, by IP do you mean my DNS Server or ISP?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in the context of using google open DNS - then DNS server IPs


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

etaf said:


> yes screen shots are allowed - but you should be able to copy and paste here
> also the full ipconfig /all is missing the top section - we only need to see upto the first tunnel adapter 0 if you could repost that info
> 
> is this the modem
> ...


Yes, the very same Modem. The strange thing is that when I do ipconfig /all at the very top it only shows from #44 and down, but the rest are missing. If I do ipconfig /allcompartments it shows number #19 and down, but It won't show 0.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

I pinged the DNS that google was suggesting and this is what it said:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=169ms TTL=51
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=51
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=51
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=166ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 163ms, Maximum = 169ms, Average = 165ms

C:\Users\User>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry for confusion, I did not post the ping test or the different method of ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, thank you i didn't know you could paste to notepad right away . Here is what it said:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-ЏЉ
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Џ®¤Є«озҐ*ЁҐ Ї® «®Є*«м*®© бҐвЁ:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ѓЁЈ*ЎЁв*®Ґ бҐвҐў®Ґ Ї®¤Є«озҐ*ЁҐ Intel(R) 82566DC-2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-12-23-87
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c04:c393:551d:113e%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 27, 2011 1:48:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 02, 2011 1:48:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888457
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D8-63-0A-00-1D-09-12-23-87
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

I already pinged the results, but I'll do it again as you said:

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

Pinging google.com [74.125.87.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.87.99: bytes=32 time=166ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.87.99: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.87.99: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.87.99: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.87.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 157ms, Maximum = 168ms, Average = 162ms

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=258ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=256ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=254ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=260ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 254ms, Maximum = 260ms, Average = 257ms


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Since I connected to Modem like you asked it hasn't disconnected in about 1 hour which is pretty rare. So i'm guessing the other computer has incorrect settings?


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to go post the ipconfig and ping from the other computer


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OR - IS it maybe because you have set an open DNS - I assume you have added the DNS servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 after I posted the suggestion ?


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes I added them only after you suggested it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so that maybe the fix ?
take them off and put them back to auto and see if it now disconnects 

The other clue , when it disconnects do the ping tests to the google and the IP number 209.183.226.152
the google will fail but the number 209.183.226.152 to this site will pass


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm on the Windows XP now, here are the results:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : b09faaee4aa34d4

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-25-2B-84

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

And the Latency:

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

Pinging google.com [209.85.147.106] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=50

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=50

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=50

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.85.147.106:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 178ms, Maximum = 187ms, Average = 183ms

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=262ms TTL=49

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=254ms TTL=49

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=262ms TTL=49

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=258ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 254ms, Maximum = 262ms, Average = 259ms


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

But this is the thing though. It only disconnects when both are running through the 5 port switch. On their own the internet doesn't disconnect. I'm beginning to suspect that the 5 port switch is the culprit here.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you ping google.com on the XP machine 
also as it has default router DNS - will be interesting to see if it now disconnects

BTW - I cant find a T2 manual on the zyxel site 
T1 or T3 
http://www.zyxel.co.uk/web/support_...0050624174229,420050818093338,420060623092947


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> But this is the thing though. It only disconnects when both are running through the 5 port switch. On their own the internet doesn't disconnect. I'm beginning to suspect that the 5 port switch is the culprit here.


If thats true then YEP -


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Pinging google.com [209.85.147.106] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=50

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=50

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=50

Reply from 209.85.147.106: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.85.147.106:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 178ms, Maximum = 187ms, Average = 183ms

This was on the xp machine.

Yeah, I couldn't even update t2 because it wasn't on there lol. It's from a russian company maybe that's why it doesn't show up on that site.

Do you think google dns and default dns is gonna conflict one another?


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

On another note, I'm paying for 24mbps downstream and 3mbps upstream, but i'm only getting 8-10mbps down and 0.2-0.3mbps up. Is there any way to fix that? I live almost 2 miles away from the ISP provider.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, both connects stood the test of time, now i'm gong to connect them together again. I'm thinking that i'll buy another Ethernet cable tomorrow and I'll probably get a router soon. I'll let you know how the connection goes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Do you think google dns and default dns is gonna conflict one another?


NO



> On another note, I'm paying for 24mbps downstream and 3mbps upstream, but i'm only getting 8-10mbps down and 0.2-0.3mbps up. Is there any way to fix that? I live almost 2 miles away from the ISP provider.


 I suspect you will have wording like upto

and it may just be the distance and quality of the line
www.speedtest.net
and 
www.pingtest.net
are good tests


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'll probably get a router soon.


 you already have a router 


> I'm thinking that i'll buy another Ethernet cable tomorrow


are you only using one cable - how do you have them both connected to the switch ?

if you buy another router
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

From a JohnWill post

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't explain myself better. I mean instead of that 5 port switch I'll get a router with wireless features. Also, I'm using 2 gray ethernet cables for each computer and a regular yellow one for the modem. The yellow one is broken (the thing that makes it stick in I mean).

Also, yes you are correct, my dsl plan says "up to" it's just that I didn't realize it would be that low. I thought when they say up to then i'll have 18 out of 24mbps and not 8 out of 24mbps. Also, I think they are lying when they say upload "up to 3mbps" because mines ALWAYS maxes out at less than 0.4mbps.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

BTw, I already use speedtest.net on a daily basis, but thanks all the same . It's just that before today i didn't understand the difference between DNS and IP so that's why I had trouble with my connection I suppose.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, so far so good. If I have any more trouble I'll post it here. Thank you for all of your help, Etaf!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Also, yes you are correct, my dsl plan says "up to" it's just that I didn't realize it would be that low. I thought when they say up to then i'll have 18 out of 24mbps and not 8 out of 24mbps. Also, I think they are lying when they say upload "up to 3mbps" because mines ALWAYS maxes out at less than 0.4mbps.


Discussions which you need to have with ISP 
and if this was UK - I would be complaining and expect the same as you - but dont know your countries levels 
Most ISP in UK now do a test before you sign-up and tell you approx what you will receive , or with the the ISPs i have dealt with for clients here 
talktalk, BT, orange, O2

just as a further example - when i changed to talk talk - they said my connection would be 10Mb-12Mb approx 
and thats what I hit between on lots of tests, testing each day for a beta test I'm running



> The yellow one is broken (the thing that makes it stick in I mean)


I have used a few cable like this and so long as you make sure they are in, I have used tape on one in past - then it may be OK


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Well, so far so good. If I have any more trouble I'll post it here. Thank you for all of your help, Etaf!


the configuration is 
Modem to switch 
Switch to two PC 
1 PC with open DNS 
1 PC with modem DNS - same IP as default gateway


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, it still disconnects occasionally, but I noticed it disconnects the most often when Vuze is on. My ISP are the only ones in the entire region (or at least the village). Another ISP provider wanted to make wifi for all, but it didn't work out so they had to drop out. The people who gave us internet didn't even tell me anything about "BT" or whatever that is. Although, they didn't say that it would ever get to 24mbps let alone 18mbps. Also, why is it that I can download as fast as 1.4MB/s on things like ebooks and games, but when it comes to movies I max at about 90KB/s? My ISP probably set a limit to some of my bandwidth. So much for the "unlimited download" thing which they promised.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, this is BS, It's disconnecting frequently again. I don't even have Vuze on anymore. The Download speed is 3.7mbps and upload is 0.2mbps. I'm so going over to my ISP tomorrow and telling them how it is.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ok, this is BS, It's disconnecting frequently again.


is this direct to modem/router or on switch ?
is it both PCs or just one 
can we have more detail

i'm in UK so just quoting the situation here not in your country


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm In Ukraine, atm. The Service here is crap as far as I can tell. Also, it's disconnecting both, either directly to modem or 5 port switch now. I just don't see a pattern. I mean I tried everything I could think of (except for reinstalling OS).


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Another thing, whenever I restart my computer it goes back to default settings on my network connection.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

I guess for now I'll just say it's because of the static in the phone lines. Once I talk to my ISP about it I'll know what it is.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you would let us know - thanks


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a system scan and log from HijackThis v2.0.4:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:47:05 PM, on 2/27/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WTablet\Wacom_TabletUser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.orbitdownloader.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Vuze Remote Toolbar - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - C:\Program Files\Vuze_Remote\tbVuze.dll
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - D:\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Increase performance and video formats for your HTML5 - {326E768D-4182-46FD-9C16-1449A49795F4} - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll
O2 - BHO: Use the DivX Plus Web Player to watch web videos with less interruptions and smoother playback on supported sites - {593DDEC6-7468-4cdd-90E1-42DADAA222E9} - C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: IE 4.x-6.x BHO for Download Master - {9961627E-4059-41B4-8E0E-A7D6B3854ADF} - C:\PROGRA~1\DOWNLO~1\dmiehlp.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Vuze Remote Toolbar - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - C:\Program Files\Vuze_Remote\tbVuze.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Vuze Remote Toolbar - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - C:\Program Files\Vuze_Remote\tbVuze.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - D:\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DnsSpeeder] D:\DNS Speeder\DnsSpeeder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SRS Audio Sandbox] "C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\Audio Sandbox\SRSSSC.exe" /hideme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Download Master] C:\Program Files\Download Master\dmaster.exe -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpeedConnectStartUp] C:\Program Files\CBS Software\SpeedConnect Internet Accelerator\SpeedConnectStartUp.exe -run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: forteManager.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://D:\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://D:\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Отправить в OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Экспорт в Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://D:\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://D:\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Закачать ВСЕ при помощи Download Master - C:\Program Files\Download Master\dmieall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Закачать при помощи Download Master - C:\Program Files\Download Master\dmie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Передать на удаленную закачку DM - C:\Program Files\Download Master\remdown.htm
O9 - Extra button: Ioi?aaeou a OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Ioi?aaeou a OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Naycaiiua caiaoee OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Naycaiiua caiaoee OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Download Master - {8DAE90AD-4583-4977-9DD4-4360F7A45C74} - C:\Program Files\Download Master\dmaster.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Download Master - {8DAE90AD-4583-4977-9DD4-4360F7A45C74} - C:\Program Files\Download Master\dmaster.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5DB7C29F-02B5-435D-B7B0-850B5E6C86AC}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{5DB7C29F-02B5-435D-B7B0-850B5E6C86AC}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{5DB7C29F-02B5-435D-B7B0-850B5E6C86AC}: NameServer = 127.0.0.1
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ESET HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ESET Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\srvany.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServiceWacom - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\Windows\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe

--

Is anything wrong?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not authorised to decode HJT Logs , malware forum, it may take 24-48 hours to get an answer as its a busy forum

As this is now such a LONG thread , i would suggest we close this thread and you start a new thread in the malware , virus forum and explain in one post the issues you have and also a copy of the HJT log


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright, because now my internet connection is going haywire. Keeps turning off every few minutes and then on again. Well, thank you once again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the fact that its on 2 pcs directly connected to the modem would appear to indicate a modem or ISP issue


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

etaf said:


> the fact that its on 2 pcs directly connected to the modem would appear to indicate a modem or ISP issue


 Um, they aren't. As i've already said before that the computers are connected to a router (5 port switch) and in turn the modem is connected with the router as well. The Modem cable is connected to the DSL Filter which connects to the wall jack.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, that didn't go well. ISP promised to call me and let me know if the line is working properly, but they probably "forgot" to call just like they "forgot" to do everything else which they promised (like make sure that my mobile internet was unlimited and not 5GB a month". I dunno guys but I think that since they have no competition (they are the only ISP in the entire "village") they tend to not really put much effort into anything. Plus, there's only 1 guy who takes care of the connection (modem, installation, etc) which is total BS. There is no self-serving way here. I asked the guy to come over, but he said that he's busy and that he'll call. *Sigh* I wonder how they'd feel if they were in my situation. On top of that I tried calling the guy that takes care of everything, but he wouldn't pick up the phone. I get tired of having to walk about 3km just to ask him to call me back.


P.S My ISP (Ukrtelecom) is actually a major corporation in Ukraine. The one where I am located at is only a tiny part of a huge puzzle.


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

So, anyway. Even though my ISP says that my line is good I still get disconnects. My windows 7 is set to "Obtain an IP Address automatically" and "use the following DNS server addresses" Preferred DNS server: 8.8.8.8 and Alternate DNS server: 8.8.4.4 The other computer (Windows XP SP3) has "Use the following IP Address" IP address: 192.168.1.2 subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 default gateway: 192.168.1.1 and "Use the following DNS server addresses" Preferred DNS server: 192.168.1.1 IF this doesn't conflict them then why the hell isn't the internet working properly? If I was a different person I would have beat the crap out of my ISP until they finally decided to take me seriously. I don't know what to do anymore, it's like there is no solution. I try to ask them questions but they either tell me half truths or pretend like they don't understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

these disconnects occur when each PC is connected to the modem directly - so unlikely to be a PC issue regardeless of how the DNS is setup , if they BOTH have issues when connected to the modem

That leaves the Cable used for PCs, the Modem itself, the Cable from modem to phone filter, the actual filters, the telephone line, or the ISP


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

Wait! I think I found something! In the network status it says that i don't have internet access and yet In the activity area it shows that I'm sending and receiving Data! Also, it shows my computer is connected to an icon that looks like a bench but there's an x where i'm supposed to have internet access. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a screen shot of that info 
Has the network type changed to Public rather than Home ?

try the following pings to see if you are connected

If they reply - then it may be a firewall blocking , HOWEVER, I thought we checked this before and had no access and also the same on two PCs

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SuperGuitarDude (Feb 27, 2011)

The thing is as soon as I do disable and then enable the internet almost always turns back on again. Also, before I send you anything I forgot to mention one thing.... My Windows 7 is not a legal Copy. My ISP sold me a Russian copied version and I had to download the English Language pack. This is Ukraine, they don't have big policies on copyright laws. They can sell you homemade versions of playstations and computers on the market. They even sell pirated movies and video games in stores, here. I noticed when my ISP installed the Windows 7 that my computer became more unstable. For instance if I have 2 gigs of ram and it gets to 50% everything starts lagging. I think I need another OS.

P.S The original version of my OS was Windows Vista 32-bit Media Center 2007 edition. I have a tv tuner, but now it doesn't work since the new installation.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> My Windows 7 is not a legal Copy.


we cannot help you here because of that ...........
we do NOT provide support here for any pirated copies of software

so I will have to close the post


----------

